# come on!



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

I am getting so excited for this even though I wont have any of my kids with me this year i will have my wife and a friend the only thing is it is a new area for me so if anyone has a secret spot they want to put me on ha ha i would take all the info I can I will be down above moab up by medicine lake anyone? anyone?


----------

